# No more snow in moscow... ever.



## idolomantis (Oct 18, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20091017/wl_time/08599193082200

This is just wrong.

They shouldn't screw with the weathersystems like that.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2009)

Strange.


----------



## ismart (Oct 18, 2009)

Some things should just be left alone.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 18, 2009)

:huh: :mellow:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 18, 2009)

Then I couldn't live there :{


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Weird.... :blink:


----------



## massaman (Oct 18, 2009)

imagine that someone trying to play mother nature and if it backfires wont he be sorry!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 19, 2009)

What a bunch of spastics, thats just completely over the top and pointless.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 19, 2009)

I didn't watch the youtube video but I read the article. Just what is this chemical they're using?

I have a better idea. Why doesn't the government save several millions dollars and just buy a tent and a one way plane ticket for this mayor to Antarctica! I'll ship a few heatpacks down and we'll call it good. Problem solved.


----------



## bassist (Oct 19, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]*L[/SIZE]OL*


----------



## superfreak (Oct 19, 2009)

this isnt the first time this has been done. think of the olympics. i dont see why anyone would think this is such a bad idea. in a city where poverty is rife and hundreds freeze to death each winter a little less snow isnt going to hurt anyone.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 19, 2009)

Apart from the environment.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Oct 19, 2009)

poverty....why did they not just spend all the cash to fund homeless shelters and the such then?

but still i hate the snow so WOOT at the idea...but i am paranoid about chemicals...hmm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]wow they could just pay back the US all the money they never payed back, then we could pay back our dets.[/SIZE]

All the bad thinks to do in the world wow sad.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 19, 2009)

This chemical is been used in hurricanes. If they spray it in the eyewall the hurricane will produce more rain and less wind.

And spuerfreak, if you bothered watching the video, the snow is going to fall around moscow. and around moscow there are probably some villages or something that will be buried in snow.

And what if dogs lick the snow or little kids eat a bit of snow, this time there are chemicals in it, and chemicals+organic bodies is no good combination.

The animals around moscow will also have a bit if a problem if there is rwice as much snow. With chemicals.

IF this works for moscow some other cities that are often snowed in might use the same thing.

What happens if a few hundred city in countries as Canada, USA, scandinavia etc need this chemical, they are going to infest billions in it.

And if they do that we get problems ofcourse.

Other then that there's absolutely no harm in it.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 19, 2009)

What will happen to the water levels?


----------



## massaman (Oct 19, 2009)

the levels may probably will rise but may also be contaminated with the chemicals and which can poison plants,animals and people!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 19, 2009)

But why caring about the planet if you can make cash with it... cash is king.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Oct 19, 2009)

i expect a flesh eating zombie infestation and an apocalypse soon to follow...THANK YOU MOSCOW!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 19, 2009)

If thats the case everyone get over to my house we'll get to the nearest mall


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Oct 19, 2009)

sounds great...i could go for some looting durring a zombie infestation or even looting without the zombie infestation


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 19, 2009)

superfreak said:


> this isnt the first time this has been done. think of the olympics. i dont see why anyone would think this is such a bad idea. in a city where poverty is rife and hundreds freeze to death each winter a little less snow isnt going to hurt anyone.


Shame, shame, shame on you, Superfreak,

Shame first, as the the Dutch lad pointed out, for not watching the American video on the subject. True, the speaker was a moron who speaks no Russian and lame, offensive English (I strongly object to little boys referring to me as "people") while you are fluent in both. (I'm not sure that your fluency in spoken and written Russian has ever come up on the forum, though you have mentioned a familiarity with Polish and Ukrainian, but where do folks think that yr Christian name comes from, Costa Rica?).

Shame second, on your lack of sympathy for the "villages or something" around Moscow. I don't know about the Dutch, but the vast majority of Americans could not find Moscow on a map of Russia, so it's particularly touching that they should be concerned about the fate of the adjacent "villages or something." I've never been to Moscow, but if it's anything like St Petersburg, it is surrounded by grey, dreary suburbs that might improve with a dusting of a few feet of snow.

Shame third, on not speaking out against a scheme which as our Michigan member points out, "the levels may probably will rise but may also be contaminated with the chemicals and which can poison plants,animals and people!" Admittedly, I'm not exactly sure what that means, but I don't think that it can be a Good Thing. Americans are particularly aware of this technology, because States like Nevada spend millions of dollars to use it every year to increase their rainfall. They use silver iodide, which has been used, I think, for at least half a century. I suspect, though, that the frugal Russians are more likely to use dry ice, and we all know how lethal carbon dioxide is (or is that carbon monoxide? I'm sure that they are very similar).

I hope that you take this advice to heart, my good friend, and next time you feel the urge to make a sensible comment in an inane thread, I trust that you will think twice.


----------



## ismart (Oct 19, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> If thats the case everyone get over to my house we'll get to the nearest mall


I will be sure to bring my pregnant wife too! :lol: 

Wait... what does this have to do with snow in Moscow? Oh yeah, they will eat the chemically laden snow and turn into zombies! I cant wait!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 20, 2009)

Then its a plan, we'll all meet up arounding the tools and gardening equipment section


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Oct 20, 2009)

meh...ill be in the shoes and bath store  ...me and zombies have a understanding(they dont get to eat brains until my tummy is full) so ill be ok alone

the moscow goverment will regret doing this when they actually realise spraying those chemicals will cause michael jackson to rise and once again do thriller as a zombie....meh we all know he faked his death so it will have to be a costume


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 20, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Then its a plan, we'll all meet up arounding the tools and gardening equipment section


Shall i bring the chainsaws and flamethrowers?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

DeadInTheBasement said:


> meh...ill be in the shoes and bath store  ...me and zombies have a understanding(they dont get to eat brains until my tummy is full) so ill be ok alonethe moscow goverment will regret doing this when they actually realise spraying those chemicals will cause michael jackson to rise and once again do thriller as a zombie....meh we all know he faked his death so it will have to be a costume


No, no! M.J. didn't fake his death, he faked being alive! He was actually a zombie when did Thriller the first time. If you look closely you'll see that they had to fake his shadow (or is that vampires? It's pretty much the same thing on a dark night in AZ!).


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 20, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Shall i bring the chainsaws and flamethrowers?


Lancer will do


----------



## 3.1415926 (Oct 20, 2009)

The harmful effects of silver iodide are insidious.(3) Yet, according to the web site of the PGCD, the effects are so minimized that the following is stated: “The concentration of iodide in iodized salt used on food is far above the concentration found in rainwater from a seeded cloud.”(4) In addition, in early December of 2002, at the Amarillo meeting jointly conducted by the Panhandle Groundwater and the North Plains Groundwater Conservation Districts, one representative stated that silver iodide was good for the heart. In a private conversation, another explained that silver miners live longer. Iodized salt may seem benign; however, some states such as Colorado have outlawed the use of salting icy roads.(5) Among harmful effects, salt is toxic to the water and land.(5)

The Office of Environment, Health and Safety, UC Berkeley, rates silver iodide as a Class C, non-soluble, inorganic, hazardous chemical that pollutes water and soil.(8) It has been found to be highly toxic to fish, livestock and humans.(6,7,8,9) Numerous medical articles demonstrate that humans absorb silver iodide through the lungs, nose, skin, and GI tract.(7,8,9) Mild toxicity can cause GI irritation, renal and pulmonary lesions, and mild argyria (blue or black discoloration of the skin). Severe toxicity can result in hemorrhagic gastroenteritis, shock, enlarged heart, severe argyria, and death by respiratory depression.(8)

Moreover, a key manufacturer of silver iodide for weather modification, Deepwater Chemicals, warns of potential health effects of silver iodide in their Material Safety Data Sheet as follows:

Chronic Exposure/Target Organs: Chronic ingestion of iodides may produce “iodism”, which may be manifested by skin rash, running nose, headache and irritation of the mucous membranes. Weakness, anemia, loss of weight and general depression may also occur. Chronic inhalation or ingestion may cause argyria characterized by blue-gray discoloration of the eyes, skin and mucous membranes. Chronic skin contact may cause permanent discoloration of the skin.(10)

Under the guidelines of the Clean Water Act by the EPA, silver iodide is considered a hazardous substance, a priority pollutant, and as a toxic pollutant.(10) Some industries have learned this all too well.

Obviously the cloud-after-cloud, year-after-year use of cloud seeding could lead to an insidious, cumulative effect. Especially when the same area is repeatedly seeded. If the toxicity manifests in pollution and illnesses, the effects may not be reversible. At this point, the PGCD monitoring of silver iodide toxicity is so small as to be nonexistent and flawed. C.E. Williams states, “water samples taken after rain from seeded clouds have revealed no silver iodide.”(11) This is misleading.

According to the PGCD, “Every year, two viable samples of rainwater must be sent to a laboratory for analysis and in return forwarded to TNRCC to ensure that the water is not contaminating the area.”(4) This is faulty sampling and testing over a seven county area. If PGCD can not control where the seeded clouds dumps water, how can they take only two rain samples per year to test for silver concentrates of the clouds they seeded? At least it is an admission that silver toxicity is an issue. Such misleading statements based on faulty data are not uncommon to the PGCD. In 2001, rainfall amounts were grossly overinflated in multiple rain gauges.(2,11) Such overstatements are to prop up the benefits of their program while denying the adverse effects.

Storm, Rick. "Is Cloud Seeding Harmful." Home on the Ranches. 26 Dec. 2002. Web. 20 Oct. 2009. &lt;http://www.ranches.org/cloudSeedingHarmful.htm&gt;.

Dry ice i safer but, I still am aganst this. This has been tryed with rain but not snow.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea that this stupid state used that to increase rainfall. Doesn't seem to be working. Anyway, I have one thing to say about all this:

New World Order.


----------



## bassist (Oct 21, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> New World Order.


/thread


----------



## 3.1415926 (Oct 21, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> Wow, I had no idea that this stupid state used that to increase rainfall. Doesn't seem to be working. Anyway, I have one thing to say about all this:New World Order.


The actions of corrupt corperations and goverments mistaken for new world order, equally as bad.

Sorry for being off topic.

There is a problem with this, snow insulates warmth, ans dont forget the unatrully thick snow in the suburbs.

Buildings and the enviroment will get impacted negitivally. Plants freeze to death in Moscow while Plants are smothered in the suburbs.


----------

